# Thinkin about a rene



## Elite (Apr 11, 2012)

Looking at getting a renegade 800 or 1000. Want some opinions on these as what are pros or cons. Do alot of water riding and trails. And post pics of yalls renes. Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

search through this forum, and the mud pit, several others asking the same question, also, stickied up top is the official picture thread, so check it out for sure.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/21-can-am-brp/58-official-can-am-picture-thread.html


----------

